# Come visit and shop and run around and stuff (CLOSED)



## Rio_ (Apr 6, 2020)

_DODO CODE_
*85FXS*
*Island Name:* Alinguia
*Host:* Rio
*Native Fruit: *Apples
*Location:* Northern Hemisphere
*Time Zone: *real time EST





Some of the Able Sisters' selection- lot's of ruffles! ♥​
Hello! I'm opening my town to visitors until 9PM EST~! Please excuse the messy state of my island/home- it's under construction ^^;

Feel free to stop by to shop/sell/fish/bug hunt/collect fruit/eggs/cherry blossom petals etc etc etc Yes, you may take whatever fruit you want- I have apples, pears, oranges and coconuts available. I have also left a bunch of items in the town plaza that you can take!

*Saharah is here!* I got a cafe-curtain wall and crop circle flooring (not sure if it's the same for everyone).

*I will be afk so I won't be able to answer any questions* (the answer is probably yes) *or chat* (doing it this way because social anxiety ;~; ) but I will check in periodically to make sure the session is still running.

Have fun!


----------



## Restin (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks so much this is my first off island visit 

Yay Apples & Roses!


----------



## radzcrossing (Apr 6, 2020)

i'm coming soon!!!


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 6, 2020)

Will be dropping by! Thank you for opening. ^^
...Twenty-two minutes later I started wondering why your island felt so familiar. Then I realised I started with the exact same map for my island. xD


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey, gonna drop in to come to the tailor's shop  Thanks for opening up!


----------



## OswinOswald (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for having us over! Left a little tip at your slope construction


----------



## Yontonsoup_ (Apr 6, 2020)

Stoping buy with gifts


----------



## stephzieee (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey I’d like to come over if that’s cool, will be there shortly


----------



## Jinxix (Apr 6, 2020)

Dropping in! thanks so much!!


----------



## Magnetar (Apr 6, 2020)

Your island looks very nice! Thank you for the invite.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

Visited your island. I think my favorite part is that in front of Stinky's house were cat trees. love it


----------



## justkate (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for having this! I needed apples hehe


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 6, 2020)

OOh the clothes in your shop look cute! I'll be visiting soon


----------



## Yumei (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh I'll come by & play


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks full right atm, but I’m excited to stop by, been doing some island hopping for the heckles of it >u<


----------



## maechan (Apr 6, 2020)

I'll be coming over!


----------



## Aftereight (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank you so much for the visit.

The rainbow road of hyacinths are gorgeous!


----------



## dontforgetacoaster (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m on a plane right now!


----------



## ichigomariti (Apr 6, 2020)

I’d love to come


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 6, 2020)

*Will be closing the gates in half an hour!* Might re-open around 7pm EST to give people one last chance before the shops close ^^


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for letting me visit  super cute town!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 6, 2020)

Very cute town indeed. Enjoyed visiting. Have a nice day.


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 6, 2020)

Closed! Like I said earlier, will re-open later tonight around 7, after my Switch has had a break lol
Thank you so so much for all the kind words! <3 And to the people that gave gifts- thank you!!! You really didn't have to- you're way too kind ;o;


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 6, 2020)

Town is open again for round two! Will be open until 9PM EST ^^


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for opening your beautiful island and helping with my flower collection.


----------



## myislandiscute (Apr 6, 2020)

Enjoyed getting some apples, fishing, and exploring a different (very cute!) island. Thanks!


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 6, 2020)

Makoto said:


> _DODO CODE_
> 5L5SB
> *Island Name:* Alinguia
> *Host:* Rio
> ...


I would love to come over and visit


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks so much! I'm so in love with your island


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 6, 2020)

Game errored out D: 7PPL6 is the new code! Will be closing gates in 10 mins!

EDIT: Gates are now closed! Thank you so much to everyone who visited today~! ^-^


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 9, 2020)

Didn't know whether or not to make a new thread but decided to just post here again- *my island is open for visitors again! *Saharah is here this time too


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 9, 2020)

I love your island! Feeling very inspired~


----------



## wizziepooh (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for the visit!


----------



## Restin (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for hosting will be sure to drop bye


----------



## fanism (Apr 9, 2020)

can i come, too?

thanks


----------



## Starfy (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm stopping by!


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 9, 2020)

Crashed >.< New DODO code is *D5H88!*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll be over just as soon as I leave a town I was at.


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 9, 2020)

Sorry about the disconnect! New code is *KBF3Y*


----------



## Liyona (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m coming right now!!


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Apr 9, 2020)

Coming too now


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 9, 2020)

Gah it happened again! I'll try re-opening one last time  New code is *85FXS*


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 9, 2020)

im coming! ign is phoenix from artemis


----------



## Odette (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey I'm stopping by


----------



## Cheybunny (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to visit ! I'll be there in a few minutes if that's ok


----------



## xanisha (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to visit. Will stop by shortly.


----------



## Cheybunny (Apr 9, 2020)

ur full ):


----------



## Rio_ (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for stopping by everybody! ^_^


----------

